# Where do I start?



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

I have a 1 yr old DS and I am longing for another baby, I have been doing OPK tests for months now and never seem to be ovulating.  Any ideas what I need to do next.  Was diagnosied with Dysfunctional ovaries (still haven't found out what that means-anyone know?).  I am so wanting to go through the experience of pregnancy and chidbirth.

Any ideas?

Mary


----------



## Julz (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Mary,

Sorry I can't help on the dysfunctional ovaries but if you're not ovulating I think the next step is to try Clomid, although I think you need to be referred to a fertility specialist by your doctor before you can start Clomid.  My friend wasn't ovulating and after a few months on Clomid she fell pregnant.

Good luck.
Julie


----------



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Mary,

I think a trip to your GP is next and hopefully they can refer you to a fertility clinic. Clomid may work to get you OV'ing again but alot of Drs don't like prescribing it as it is a strong drug and can have many side effects.

I have PCOS and my Dr put me on Metformin! This was my wonder drug and I started OV'ing on my own within 3 weeks!!!   Obviously,doesn't work for everyone but many Drs prescribe this first before Clomid.

HTH

Abby


----------

